# Eye: Male vs Female



## MisterMercedes (Feb 27, 2021)

There a two main differences between the male and female periorbital area: size and protrusion.

*Size*

Male eyes often appear smaller due to the fact that males, on average, have higher cheekbones and nasal bridges than women.









High cheekbones and nasal bridges are also survival traits: high cheekbones means the eyes and brain (as the zygomatic arch is higher) are better protected, high nasal bridge means the eyes are better protected as well.

When the cheekbones are higher, the lateral canthus and lateral portion of the lower eyelid is higher relative to the upper eyelid, making the lateral portion of the eye look smaller as there is less scelera visible. When the nasal bridge is higher, the medial can thus and medial portion of the eyelid is higher relative to the upper eyelid, making the medial portion of the eye look smaller. When both lateral and medial can thi are higher, the entire lower lid is higher.





Brad Pitt has high cheekbones and nasal bridge, and, as a result, his canthand lower lid are higher relative to the upper eyelid, making his eyes look smaller.

Compare that to Angelina Jolie, who has low cheekbones and nasal bridge:





And just to avoid the accusation of cherry-picking pictures:






*Protrusion*

Male eyes often appear less protrusive or exposed than female eyes, but this difference is an illusion created by surrounding bones.

*#1: Glabella/brow ridges*

This difference is the most well known. The frontal sinus (cavity behind the glabella) enlarge as a result of testosterone, which makes the glabella more prominent relative to the eyes. This makes the eyes appear deeper set:






vs






*#2: Nasal bridge*

I rarely see this talked about here, but has a big impact on how deep set the eyes appear. Males tend to have more prominent or protrusive nasal bridges than women, which makes the eyes better protected.





vs






*#3: Supraorbital rim*

This is perhaps the most favorite but least understood aspect on this forum. The male supraorbital rim tends to be more prominent and extends farther past the eyeball than the female’s. This again makes the eyes better protected and appear deeper set. However, it also plays a big role in how “hooded” the eye is, or how much the upper eyelid is covered by fat. The more prominent the supraorbital rim is, the more forward positioned the fat pad will be relative to the upper eyelid, covering it more with fat.





Compare DiCaprio’s side profile to Winslet’s. Their fat pads are about the same size, but DiCaprio’s Supra orbital rim is much more prominent, and his eyelid is thus more concealed by the upper eye fat pad.

Quick note: brow ridge has no impact on hooding. Upper eye fat pads are located under and slightly behind the Supra orbital rim.

The only factors impacting hooding are supraorbital rim projection and fat pad size/descent path.

Asians tend to have little supraorbital rim prominence, but their upper eye fat pad descends anterior to the upper eyelid regardless of rim projection, most likely as a response to cold environment.

Asian eye:





Prominent supraorbital rim:





There are many ways to spot this difference. Asian fat pad will go straight down as opposed to backward like Barrett’s. Asian eye will appear less deep set as the supraorbital rim is actually lacking prominence as opposed to Barrett’s, which is very prominent. And the eyebrows will be much more forward relative to the eye when the Supra orbital rim is prominent, unless they are so arched that they sit above the Supra orbital rim.

*#4: Zygomatic*

This one also isn’t talked about a whole lot. Not sure yet if this is a dimorphic trait, but it certainly is a survival trait. “Forward grown zygos” means that the zygomatic process of the temporal is long, thus making the zygomatic more forward positioned relative to the eyeball, which makes the eyeball better protected. Also a youthful trait as the zygomatic process of temporal recedes as we get older, making thepositioned farther back relative to the eyeball.

When this happens, the lateral can thus and lateral portion of the eyelid are more forward to the eye, making it appear deeper set. Also contributes to “positive orbital vector”.














Vs









*#5: Eyebrows/eyelashes*

Males have thicker, more dense, lower brows than women, making the eyes better protected. Again, not sure about the dimorphism of eyelashes, but long, thick eyelashes also make the eyes better protected, and are a sign of youth/fertility.








Somewhat thick eyebrows can also be attractive on women as they are a sign of testosterone/high sex drive:





*#6: Canthal tilt*

Forgot to cover this. Females tend to have sharper infraorbital rims. This means the nasal bridge is lower relative to the zygomatic, creating higher degrees of PCT. Male eyes are closer to neutral tilt due to higher nasal bridges.

Male:




Female:










Vs


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 27, 2021)

high iq thread


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 27, 2021)

A new mistermercedes thread


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Feb 27, 2021)

ok then tell us the surgeries how to fix this

we already fucking know this


----------



## MisterMercedes (Feb 27, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> ok then tell us the surgeries how to fix this
> 
> we already fucking know this


Many people don’t understand this. Take a look at posts claiming PCT is masculine, high cheekbones are feminine, or brow ridge creates hooded eyes.

It would be dumb of me to give surgery advice. I do know that lots of this cannot be fixed through surgery.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Feb 27, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Many people don’t understand this. Take a look at posts claiming PCT is masculine, high cheekbones are feminine, or brow ridge creates hooded eyes.
> 
> It would be dumb of me to give surgery advice. I do know that lots of this cannot be fixed through surgery.


most people have slight pct


----------



## MisterMercedes (Feb 27, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> most people have slight pct


Yes. I’d say it becomes feminine once it goes over five degrees. That’s also when the medial can thus begins to look downturned (feminine).

DiCaprio has about 3 degrees of PCT but it doesn’t look very noticeable. Evangeline Lily has about 7-8 degrees.


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes. I’d say it becomes feminine once it goes over five degrees. That’s also when the medial can thus begins to look downturned (feminine).
> 
> DiCaprio has about 3 degrees of PCT but it doesn’t look very noticeable. Evangeline Lily has about 7-8 degrees.


Bruh, I have a downturned medial canthus, so does Gandy and Salih, who are masculine male models. Is downturned medial canthus an attractive feature on both men and women? I also wanted to know what is the ideal inter-pupillary distance for men and if someone has inter-canthal distance equal to one eye how can they be called for having low inter-pupillary distance?, isn’t one eye width between medial canthuses the ideal as per golden ratio?


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jun 23, 2021)

Conclusion: I'm ugly and it never began


----------



## ratiorichard (Jun 23, 2021)

informative thread.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

Male : Deep set, Strong Browridge, Straight orbitals, Bushy eyebrows, High Nasal bridge, low set eyebrows, Bone hooding or Bone/Fat Hooding, NeutralCT

Female : Huge PositiveCT, Long eyelashes, Great PFL, High Set eyebrows, Fat hooding only, thin but dense black eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Many people don’t understand this. Take a look at posts claiming PCT is masculine, high cheekbones are feminine, or brow ridge creates hooded eyes.
> 
> It would be dumb of me to give surgery advice. I do know that lots of this cannot be fixed through surgery.


PCT is feminine 
But browridge can create bone hooding


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> PCT is feminine
> But browridge can create bone hooding


You would need to define “bone hooding”.

Shimansky, for example, has a very large brow ridge and thus his eyebrows are low enough to make his upper eyelid not invisible in frontal view.

However, his eyelids are still exposed/not concealed by fat as he doesn’t have prominent Supra orbital rims like DiCaprio, Barrett, O’ Pry, etc. And it’s noticeable in other views.










Compare that to O’ Pry:









Even then, it’s still fat that’s actually covering or “hooding” the eyelid. There’s no such thing as actual bone covering the eyelid. It’s just that, when the rim is more prominent, the fat pad under it is more forward relative to the eyeball and lid and thus conceals more of it.


To reiterate, brow ridge size and projection has no effect on whether or not the Eyelid is hooded or covered by fat.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> You would need to define “bone hooding”.
> 
> Shimansky, for example, has a very large brow ridge and thus his eyebrows are low enough to make his upper eyelid not invisible in frontal view.
> 
> ...


What about Drago ?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> You would need to define “bone hooding”.
> 
> Shimansky, for example, has a very large brow ridge and thus his eyebrows are low enough to make his upper eyelid not invisible in frontal view.
> 
> ...


Substantive response


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What about Drago ?


What about him?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> What about him?


His hooding is mainly bone


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> Bruh, I have a downturned medial canthus, so does Gandy and Salih, who are masculine male models. Is downturned medial canthus an attractive feature on both men and women? I also wanted to know what is the ideal inter-pupillary distance for men and if someone has inter-canthal distance equal to one eye how can they be called for having low inter-pupillary distance?, isn’t one eye width between medial canthuses the ideal as per golden ratio?


Just because Gandy and Salih have it doesn’t mean it’s a masculine trait.

No it’s conventionally an attractive female trait, not male.

Ideal IPD is about the average you’ll find for a male; Brad Pitt and DiCaprio both have ideal IPD.

Yes, length of the eye should be equal to intercanthal distance. Examples:


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> His hooding is mainly bone


Dude there’s no such thing as bone covering the eyelid. It’s again just prominent rims + sufficiently large fat pads to cover the eyelid.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Dude there’s no such thing as bone covering the eyelid. It’s again just prominent rims + sufficiently large fat pads to cover the eyelid.


But its mainly bone with little fat then ?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> But its mainly bone with little fat then ?


In cases of guys like O’ Pry, DiCaprio, Barrett, Gandy, etc. it’s very prominent supraorbital rims with sufficiently large fat pads to cover the eyelid. You need both prominent rims (bone) and large enough fat pads to have the hooded eye like those guys.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> In cases of guys like O’ Pry, DiCaprio, Barrett, Gandy, etc. it’s very prominent supraorbital rims with sufficiently large fat pads to cover the eyelid. You need both prominent rims (bone) and large enough fat pads to have the hooded eye like those guys.


Are prominient supraorbital rims the reason why O'Prys hooding has so much bone support and don't look droppy


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Are prominient supraorbital rims the reason why O'Prys hooding has so much bone support and don't look droppy
> View attachment 1190865
> View attachment 1190866





MisterMercedes said:


> In cases of guys like O’ Pry, DiCaprio, Barrett, Gandy, etc. it’s very prominent supraorbital rims with sufficiently large fat pads to cover the eyelid. You need both prominent rims (bone) and large enough fat pads to have the hooded eye like those guys.


Could you tell about my eye area pls


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Are prominient supraorbital rims the reason why O'Prys hooding has so much bone support and don't look droppy
> View attachment 1190865
> View attachment 1190866


It’s the main reason, yes. He has normal upper eye fat pad size just very prominent rims.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Could you tell about my eye area pls
> View attachment 1190869


You need to show side profile and a picture where you’re not squinting.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> It’s the main reason, yes. He has normal upper eye fat pad size just very prominent rims.


Do the rims become more prominient during puberty


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> You need to show side profile and a picture where you’re not squinting.


Im not squinting 
Dont have good side profil pics and others can confirm its nearderthal tier


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im not squinting
> Dont have good side profil pics and others can confirm its nearderthal tier
> View attachment 1190904


You’re definitely squinting.

If that’s your natural Lid resting position you need the opposite of lid retraction.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> You’re definitely squinting.
> 
> If that’s your natural Lid resting position you need the opposite of lid retraction.


My browridge growed + i use icehooding


Also what is natural lid resting position/lid retraction ?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Do the rims become more prominient during puberty


I’m not sure. I think they mostly grow during early childhood. Same with nasal bridge lengthening, condyle growth, etc.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> My browridge growed + i use icehooding
> 
> 
> Also what is natural lid resting position/lid retraction ?


It’s where your lower lid rests when you’re not squinting or have a neutral facial expression

Lid retraction is a procedure to raise your lower lid.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> It’s where your lower lid rests when you’re not squinting or have a neutral facial expression
> 
> Lid retraction is a procedure to raise your lower lid.


So why i need the opposite ?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> So why i need the opposite ?


Because what you claim to be your natural Lid resting position is very high.

But you’re definitely squinting so I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Because what you claim to be your natural Lid resting position is very high.
> 
> But you’re definitely squinting so I wouldn’t worry about it.


Why should i lie on a looksmaxing forum ?
Keep in mind im 35 % Bodyfat tho so maybe it influence eye area


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Why should i lie on a looksmaxing forum ?
> Keep in mind im 35 % Bodyfat tho so maybe it influence eye area


Dude I can’t explain to you why you feel the need to lie on a looksmaxxing forum. Only you know that.

But, if you’re not lying, you need eye surgery.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Dude I can’t explain to you why you feel the need to lie on a looksmaxxing forum. Only you know that.
> 
> But, if you’re not lying, you need eye surgery.


Do O'Pry have slight epicanthic folds


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Dude I can’t explain to you why you feel the need to lie on a looksmaxxing forum. Only you know that.
> 
> But, if you’re not lying, you need eye surgery.


What would be the benefits of lowering my eyelid ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Do O'Pry have slight epicanthic folds
> View attachment 1190937
> View attachment 1190938


No
Just very very slight one right eye


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What would be the benefits of lowering my eyelid ?


Your lower eyelid resting position would look normal rather than unnaturally high.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Do O'Pry have slight epicanthic folds
> View attachment 1190937
> View attachment 1190938


Yes. Most people have slight epicanthal folds.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes. Most people have slight epicanthal folds.


Not at all kek


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Not at all kek


Yes. It’s called the nasal fat pad.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes. It’s called the nasal fat pad.


Explain in pics 
Maybe we dont have the same definition 
For me epicanthus fold is the layer of skin that cover your inner canthus


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Explain in pics
> Maybe we dont have the same definition
> For me epicanthus fold is the layer of skin that cover your inner canthus


That’s what the nasal fat pad is. Variations in size determine whether or not it is deemed an “epicanthal fold”.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> That’s what the nasal fat pad is. Variations in size determine whether or not it is deemed an “epicanthal fold”.
> 
> View attachment 1191240


Its not fat pads but skin normally 
Fat pad is hooding


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> That’s what the nasal fat pad is. Variations in size determine whether or not it is deemed an “epicanthal fold”.
> 
> View attachment 1191240


I thought it was the underprojected nasal bridge that caused epicanthal folds cause when you add pull on the skin tissue on the nose they disappear


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> I thought it was the underprojected nasal bridge that caused epicanthal folds cause when you add pull on the skin tissue on the nose they disappear


Yeah cause all babies have them and guess what 
They have flat face/no nasal bridge


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah cause all babies have them and guess what
> They have flat face/no nasal bridge


Same with east asians


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Its not fat pads but skin normally
> Fat pad is hooding
> View attachment 1191260
> View attachment 1191261


That’s literally the nasal fat pad.

“Hooding” is usually used to refer to the central portion of the eyelid being covered by fat, not medial. That doesn’t change that the medial is still covered by fat when people talk about “epicanthal fold”.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> That’s literally the nasal fat pad.
> 
> “Hooding” is usually used to refer to the central portion of the eyelid being covered by fat, not medial. That doesn’t change that the medial is still covered by fat when people talk about “epicanthal fold”.


Also fat pads are directly under skin so the size of the fat pad will affect what the skin looks like.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> That’s literally the nasal fat pad.
> 
> “Hooding” is usually used to refer to the central portion of the eyelid being covered by fat, not medial. That doesn’t change that the medial is still covered by fat when people talk about “epicanthal fold”.


Hooding is fat above the eye 
Epicanthus fold is skin 
It shows


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Hooding is fat above the eye
> Epicanthus fold is skin
> It shows
> View attachment 1191282
> View attachment 1191283


Saying it’s skin doesn’t change that it’s literally located where a basic anatomy picture will show the location of the nasal fat pad.

Again, fat pads are directly under skin. Larger fat pads will affect the appearance of the skin.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Saying it’s skin doesn’t change that it’s literally located where a basic anatomy picture will show the location of the nasal fat pad.
> 
> Again, fat pads are directly under skin. Larger fat pads will affect the appearance of the skin.


Still its only words that change 
Beside asians 
Its rare to have epicanthus


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 23, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Still its only words that change
> Beside asians
> Its rare to have epicanthus


If you mean the medial portion of the eyelid being completely covered by fat, yes it’s rare in caucasians.

That’s why I said slight epicanthal folds are common, not full ones like Asians.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> If you mean the medial portion of the eyelid being completely covered by fat, yes it’s rare in caucasians.
> 
> That’s why I said slight epicanthal folds are common, not full ones like Asians.


Then what is monolids ?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Then what is monolids ?


General term used to describe the eyelid being completely covered by fat.

Example:


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> General term used to describe the eyelid being completely covered by fat.
> 
> Example:
> 
> View attachment 1191542


Look more like a layer of skin tbh 
Visually for me this is full fat hooding


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Look more like a layer of skin tbh
> Visually for me this is full fat hooding
> View attachment 1191543
> View attachment 1191544


I don’t know what to tell you. It’s literally fat.

The reason it looks like skin is because fat pads are directly under skin.

That guy looks like he has prominent supraorbital rims.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know what to tell you. It’s literally fat.
> 
> The reason it looks like skin is because fat pads are directly under skin.
> 
> That guy looks like he has prominent supraorbital rims.


>prominent supraorbital rims
Its like chinese for me
Explain what are those please ?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >prominent supraorbital rims
> Its like chinese for me
> Explain what are those please ?


Explain what?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Explain what?


What are prominent supraorbital rims ?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 24, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >prominent supraorbital rims
> Its like chinese for me
> Explain what are those please ?


No need to talk to this nigger. He's a known autist here.

@MisterMercedes 
MONOfuckingLIDS. A skin fucking fold on the upper fucking eyelid. How's that so fucking hard to grasp you brainless fuck


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 24, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> No need to talk to this nigger. He's a known autist here.
> 
> @MisterMercedes
> MONOfuckingLIDS. A skin fucking fold on the upper fucking eyelid. How's that so fucking hard to grasp you brainless fuck


?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What are prominent supraorbital rims ?


Rims that are large or protrusive in the horizontal direction. Large rims are a male dimorphism trait, small are feminine.

Small vs prominent rims:


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 24, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> ?


Annoying autistic faggot keeps saying monolids are just fat


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 24, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Annoying autistic faggot keeps saying monolids are just fat


Yeah i know


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Just because Gandy and Salih have it doesn’t mean it’s a masculine trait.
> 
> No it’s conventionally an attractive female trait, not male.
> 
> ...


 👍🏻👍🏻
I love the way you explain, thanks so much for the reply☺️☺️😊


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Also fat pads are directly under skin so the size of the fat pad will affect what the skin looks like.


Who has the ideal eye area as per you?


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Just because Gandy and Salih have it doesn’t mean it’s a masculine trait.
> 
> No it’s conventionally an attractive female trait, not male.
> 
> ...


Is there a number for the ideal inter-canthal distance? I have heard that 7 cm is the ideal, is this legitimate?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> Who has the ideal eye area as per you?


I don’t know about ideal but in terms of masculinity/dimorphism, I’d say Damian Alvarez is up there:














Very High IPD, high PFL, very high cheekbones, high nasal bridge, very prominent supraorbital rims, mildly prominent brow, low, very thick eyebrows with good length, prominent nasal bridge, good degree of PCT, long eyelashes, green color makes them more striking.

When people talk about “hunter eyes”, this is what comes to mind. Only thing that isn’t great is his horizontal cheekbone position or orbital vector.

Other periorbital areas high in dimorphism are O’ Pry, Basso, Gandy, DiCaprio, Salih, Momoa, DiCaprio.

I hesitate to include Barrett due to his weak brow, nasal bridge, and horizontal cheekbone position. Also his IPD and PFL, which would be ideal on a skull with normal width like O’ Pry or DiCaprio, doesn’t harmonize with his wide skull. Same with his eyebrow length.

He does have high cheekbones, nasal bridge, and prominent supraorbital rims, and his eyebrows are pretty thick.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> Is there a number for the ideal inter-canthal distance? I have heard that 7 cm is the ideal, is this legitimate?


I don’t know the exact measurement. It’s typically the average intercanthal distance.

Again, Brad Pitt, DiCaprio, Evangeline Lily. Those are examples of ideal IPD and PFL as per facial fifths.

7 cm is definitely not the ideal intercanthal distance. Average male IPD is not even 7 cm, ideal intercanthal distance is much lower.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know about ideal but in terms of masculinity/dimorphism, I’d say Damian Alvarez is up there:
> 
> View attachment 1192226
> View attachment 1192230
> ...


What causes the eyebrows to bend straight and long like this in side profile


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jun 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> What causes the eyebrows to bend straight and long like this in side profile
> View attachment 1192270
> View attachment 1192271
> View attachment 1192274
> ...


Could you be more specific? The guys whose eyebrows seem to go straight up in side profile without going down like O’ Pry typically have shorter eyebrow tails.

Compare O’ Pry and Ballou’s tail length/fullness in side profile:



https://i2.wp.com/fashionablymale.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/tyson-ballou2.jpg?resize=490%2C651


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Could you be more specific? The guys whose eyebrows seem to go straight up in side profile without going down like O’ Pry typically have shorter eyebrow tails.
> 
> Compare O’ Pry and Ballou’s tail length/fullness in side profile:
> 
> ...


It's difficult to explain, this user also has it but I suppose it could be the tails. Although I only see it on people with browridges. Maybe the browridge/glabella pulls them forward and thus making it longer from the side?


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know the exact measurement. It’s typically the average intercanthal distance.
> 
> Again, Brad Pitt, DiCaprio, Evangeline Lily. Those are examples of ideal IPD and PFL as per facial fifths.
> 
> 7 cm is definitely not the ideal intercanthal distance. Average male IPD is not even 7 cm, ideal intercanthal distance is much lower.


Oh sorry, I made a mistake😅😅, I meant inter-pupillary distance ideal being 7 cm


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 24, 2021)

That model dude clenching his jaw in the gif looks so aesthetic🤩


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 3, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know about ideal but in terms of masculinity/dimorphism, I’d say Damian Alvarez is up there:
> 
> View attachment 1192226
> View attachment 1192230
> ...


Are ideal supraorbitals straight and slightly curved at the ends?. Like Gandy and Salih have?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 3, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> Are ideal supraorbitals straight and slightly curved at the ends?. Like Gandy and Salih have?


All supraorbital rims are of the same slant besides cheekbone position and nasal bridge length.

Gandy and Salih both have high cheekbones (masculine) but short nasal bridges (feminine) so their supraorbital rim “slant” is both masculine and feminine.


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 4, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> All supraorbital rims are of the same slant besides cheekbone position and nasal bridge length.
> 
> Gandy and Salih both have high cheekbones (masculine) but short nasal bridges (feminine) so their supraorbital rim “slant” is both masculine and feminine.


 I meant, when you look at O’Pry, the area above his upper eyelid is completely flat throughout, but Gandy’s and Salih’s are slightly curved at the end, is it because O’Pry’s Supra-orbitals are completely straight?
Also whose eye area would you consider to be better or ideal?, Gandy and Salih’s or O’Pry and Damian Alvarez’s?
Thanks👍🏻😊


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 4, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know about ideal but in terms of masculinity/dimorphism, I’d say Damian Alvarez is up there:
> 
> View attachment 1192226
> View attachment 1192230
> ...


10/10 eyes


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 4, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> I meant, when you look at O’Pry, the area above his upper eyelid is completely flat throughout, but Gandy’s and Salih’s are slightly curved at the end, is it because O’Pry’s Supra-orbitals are completely straight?
> Also whose eye area would you consider to be better or ideal?, Gandy and Salih’s or O’Pry and Damian Alvarez’s?
> Thanks👍🏻😊


I can’t tell any difference between the “straightness” of their upper eye fat pads.







Please be specific as to what difference you’re noticing.

That second question is tough.

In terms of dimorphism, Damian Alvarez is “best”.

O’ Pry and Gandy are close. Gandy has higher IPD, PFL, more prominent glabella, and thicker eyebrows.

However, O’ Pry has longer nasal bridge, longer eyebrows, and larger supraorbital ridges.

Salish is the least dimorphic due to nasal bridge length, protrusion, and brow protrusion. Still very dimorphic (high cheekbones, low, thick, long brows, prominent supraorbital rims, etc.).


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 4, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I can’t tell any difference between the “straightness” of their upper eye fat pads.
> View attachment 1208272
> View attachment 1208274
> 
> ...


O'Pry has 69mm IPD which is higher than Gandys but then again his skull is wider aswell
Is the reason why O'Prys hooding look better because he has more forward supraorbitals? Gandys fatpads looks saggy in comparision


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 4, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> O'Pry has 69mm IPD which is higher than Gandys but then again his skull is wider aswell
> Is the reason why O'Prys hooding look better because he has more forward supraorbitals? Gandys fatpads looks saggy in comparision
> View attachment 1208352
> View attachment 1208356


I don’t know how you got that.








Gandy has a higher IPD. Only reason it may seem similar to O’ Pry is Gandy has higher PFL which makes his eye fifths equal to intercanthal distance.

They have the same skull width as well.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 4, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know how you got that.
> 
> View attachment 1208878
> View attachment 1208879
> ...


From this guy on lookism who have done a chart with absolute measurements by using the iris method


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 4, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> From this guy on lookism who have done a chart with absolute measurements by using the iris method



Can’t read the method.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 4, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Can’t read the method.








MEASURING YOUR FAVOURITE FACES FROM A PICTURE BREAKDOWN


Yeah, it's possible. I have been working on the way to do it for a few months now, and while I'm not the first person to attempt it (I actually did find a study done where they succeeded in measuring faces from a picture) I am the first person to take it as far as I have. The details of the...




lookism.net









The Iris CAN Be Used To MEASURE THE FACE CONFIRMED


A study conducted in 2016 involving 1000 Brazilians ranging from 6 to 22 found that the human iris was consistently useful for conducting facial measurements https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/file?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0180330&type=printable The images selected follow the EXACT...




lookism.net









How To Measure Your Face From A Photo


Repost from Looksmax dot net because I don't think it's coming back any time soon Human faces are incredibly varied. Each one is unique. Comparisons between faces can usually only be done in general terms that are hard to make sense of and harder to take in any meaningful way. Saying that...




lookism.net









RESEARCH ON HORIZONTAL VISIBLE IRIS DIAMETER


Like I said, I am going to be posting all the research, evidence and information I can find relevant to the Iris Method. I am kinda slow with these posts, sorry about that, but they are still coming. Here are a few articles giving statistics on iris diameter I was able to find. I was content...




lookism.net


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 5, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I can’t tell any difference between the “straightness” of their upper eye fat pads.
> View attachment 1208272
> View attachment 1208274
> 
> ...







Gandy's slightly curved at the ends




While O'Pry's are straight throughout
Could you also please anaylse me over a private conversation?, I have some doubts to be cleared


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 10, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> There a two main differences between the male and female periorbital area: size and protrusion.
> 
> *Size*
> 
> ...


*Insanely giga based tera high iq thread, most informative eye area thread on the forum, bookmarked obviosuly😍

Questions

1) What is the difference between supraorbital rim and browridge? I see alot of users mix the two up and I have also

2) What causes Superorbital rim projection?

3) What causes infraorbital rim projection?

4) What would you say is the ideal canthal tilt for men?

5) Does maxillary projection, width and posture have an effect on any of this?*


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 10, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Rims that are large or protrusive in the horizontal direction. Large rims are a male dimorphism trait, small are feminine.
> 
> Small vs prominent rims:
> 
> ...


would you say prominent supraorbital rims are more important for eye area than sheer browridge size in terms of aesthetics? Ik browridges have an evolutionary and survival aspect to them.

Also what causes prominent infra glabellar notches?


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Insanely giga based tera high iq thread, most informative eye area thread on the forum, bookmarked obviosuly😍
> 
> Questions
> 
> ...


I can tell for one that men should have anything between 4-6 degrees of positive canthal tilt, 3 degrees is also nice enough, anything more than that is feminine, once it reaches 8-10 degrees it becomes extremely feminine


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 11, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> I can tell for one that men should have anything between 4-6 degrees of positive canthal tilt, 3 degrees is also nice enough, anything more than that is feminine, once it reaches 8-10 degrees it becomes extremely feminine


Do you know any male models that have between 8-10 degreees?


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 11, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Do you know any male models that have between 8-10 degreees?


I am not exactly sure, but Salih does have more than maximum ideal of 6 degrees - 




I am guessing he has 8 degrees positive canthal tilt


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 11, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> I am not exactly sure, but Salih does have more than maximum ideal of 6 degrees -
> View attachment 1219736
> 
> I am guessing he has 8 degrees positive canthal tilt


Still looks good on him


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 11, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Still looks good on him


Yeah, it really does, cause it harmonizes well with his face, it would be too much on someone like Pitt


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 11, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> Yeah, it really does, cause it harmonizes well with his face, it would be too much on someone like Pitt


Are hooded eyes a masculine trait?


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 11, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Are hooded eyes a masculine trait?


Yes, hooded eyes are a masculine trait, they don’t look all that good on women. Olivia Munn changed her hooded eyes through surgery for the same reason -


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jul 11, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Rims that are large or protrusive in the horizontal direction. Large rims are a male dimorphism trait, small are feminine.
> 
> Small vs prominent rims:
> 
> ...


This comparison really puts things in perspective. 

How good would hte average Asian look with a strong brow?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 11, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Insanely giga based tera high iq thread, most informative eye area thread on the forum, bookmarked obviosuly😍
> 
> Questions
> 
> ...


1) “Brow ridge is a term used to refer to the glabella and supraorbital ridges.








These together form the “brow ridge”.

Supraorbital rim, on the other hand, is below the Supra orbital ridge, and attaches to the zygomatic bone laterally and frontal process of maxilla medially:





2) Supraorbital rim projection is determined by the size of the Supra orbital rim. Large rims are a male dimorphic trait, small are feminine. Again, this is influenced by androgen exposure.

3) Infraorbital rim projection, often measured by orbital vector, is determined by the transverse position of the zygomatic bone, which is in turn determined by the length of the zygomatic process of temporal bone.

4) Ideal canthal tilt is what falls under the average, so for a male that would be 2-6 degrees of PCT.

5) A downswung maxilla or high occlusal plane can rotate the cheekbones down and back, but other than that, it doesn’t influence the above things. You most likely don’t have a high occlusal plane.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 11, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> 3) Infraorbital rim projection, often measured by orbital vector, is determined by the transverse position of the zygomatic bone, which is in turn determined by the length of the zygomatic process of temporal bone.


What does the zygomatic process of the temporal bone mean?

So you're saying orbital vector and under eye support is determined by the width of the zygos?


MisterMercedes said:


> 2) Supraorbital rim projection is determined by the size of the Supra orbital rim. Large rims are a male dimorphic trait, small are feminine. Again, this is influenced by androgen exposure.


Can Pubertal T affect supraorbital rim size? Ik the frontal sinuses and the supraorbital ridges don't fully develop until the 20's or even later.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Jul 11, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> What does the zygomatic process of the temporal bone mean?
> 
> So you're saying orbital vector and under eye support is determined by the width of the zygos?
> 
> Can Pubertal T affect supraorbital rim size? Ik the frontal sinuses and the supraorbital ridges don't fully develop until the 20's or even later.


Zygomatic process of temporal bone, as I’ve told you before, is the red:





Sorry, by transverse I meant from the side. In other words, saggital position of the zygomatic bone.

I think supraorbital rim size is mostly determined by prenatal androgen exposure. If you look at guys with prominent rims like DiCaprio or O’ Pry, they had them by middle of childhood.

Most research shows frontal sinus stops developing around age 18.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 11, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Zygomatic process of temporal bone, as I’ve told you before, is the red:
> 
> View attachment 1220519
> 
> ...


what determines the length of the zygomatic process of the temporal bone?

Will widening and bringing the zygos forward improve under eye and orbital vector? if not what will


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 11, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> I don’t know about ideal but in terms of masculinity/dimorphism, I’d say Damian Alvarez is up there:
> 
> View attachment 1192226
> View attachment 1192230
> ...


God tier eye area

Although I think his IPD is a bit too wide, esp. in the last pic

His orbital vector and eyelashes could be better imo. And his eyes are a bit too narrow at times imo


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 12, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> 1) “Brow ridge is a term used to refer to the glabella and supraorbital ridges.
> 
> View attachment 1220260
> View attachment 1220261
> ...


So zygos affect the supraorbital rim to what extent? How would moving the zygos laterally and saggitaly affect the supraorbital rims?

And what causess a long zygomatic process of the temporal bone?


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 27, 2022)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes. I’d say it becomes feminine once it goes over five degrees. That’s also when the medial can thus begins to look downturned (feminine).
> 
> DiCaprio has about 3 degrees of PCT but it doesn’t look very noticeable. Evangeline Lily has about 7-8 degrees.


I have 5 degrees of pct


----------



## KAMII (May 4, 2022)

Deleted member 10987 said:


> Why should i lie on a looksmaxing forum ?
> Keep in mind im 35 % Bodyfat tho so maybe it influence eye area


nigga ur 35% bodyfat? how the fuck u have hollow ass cheeks?


----------



## Mewton (May 20, 2022)

I still dont get the difference between browridge and supra orbitals 
Isnt it the same thing?


----------



## shave (May 23, 2022)

Mewton said:


> I still dont get the difference between browridge and supra orbitals
> Isnt it the same thing?


they are the same


----------



## Mewton (May 23, 2022)

shave said:


> they are the same


OP uses them differently


----------

